# Mein 60 Liter Koi Glasbecken



## Patrick K (21. Juli 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde 
wie einige wissen, bin ich ja unterwegs, im Namen des Herrn, um User/innen zu besuchen

Bei einem dieser User habe ich folgendes mit nach Hause bekommen, 
um daraus große ,starke ,gesunde Koi Damen und Herren zu machen

Diese sind im moment ganze 7 Wochen alt und leben seit dem 16.07 2012 bei mir,einige sind noch Wildfarben, doch bei den meisten kann man schon eine farb Entwicklung sehen.

 

Die 24 Koi, habe ich im moment in einem 60  Liter Becken untergebracht ,habe einen leicht zu bauenden Mammut-Filter eingesetzt  und zwei Hände voll Helix zum Impfen dazu gegeben und mache täglich einen Wasserwechsel von gut 20 % mit einem Schlauch.

 

Ich habe als Bepflanzung einige __ Wassersalat pflanzen und etwas __ Entengrütze eingebracht.

 

In den letzten zwei Tagen ,habe ich eine doch sehr hohe Tag - Nacht Wassertemperatur schwankung festgestelt, und beschlossen einen 300 Watt Heizstab in das Becken zu setzen und dieses zumindest über Nacht gut zu isolieren, um die Strom kosten im Rahmen zu halten.

 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein 60 Liter Koi Glasbecken*

Hi Patrick,

schaut toll aus deine Koi Aufzuchtstation.
Die nächsten Tage sollen ja etwas wärer werden, dann werden sie munter.
Einen Heizstab habe ich auch zur Temperaturpufferung drin.

Ich finde es faszinierend wie schnell die wachsen und manche ihre Färbung so schnell ändern.
Schon jetzt kann man die einzelnen Charaktere erkennen.


----------



## Olli.P (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein 60 Liter Koi Glasbecken*

Hi,


lasst das Wasser um Gottes willen bloß nicht zu warm werden............ 

Denn daraus resultierend werden die Koibabys wahrs. wie bei mir Fehlbildungen der Kiemendeckel bekommen, welche dann stark abstehen. Und daraus ergab sich dann bei unserem Nachwuchs eine Lebenserwartung von ca. 2-3 Jahren............ 

Nur mal so am Rande bemerkt............ :smoki


----------



## Joerg (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein 60 Liter Koi Glasbecken*

Olli,
das ist ein wichtiger Hinweis.
Die Koi fressen ab 20C richtig viel, dann brauchen sie auch sehr viel Sauerstoff.
Ich hatte das bei mir auch an der Atemfrequenz gemerkt.
Den Filter erweitert und eine zusätzliche O2 Versorgung installiert.
Zwischenzeitlich musste die Temperatur runter, danach fühlten sie sich wieder wohl.


----------



## Patrick K (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein 60 Liter Koi Glasbecken*

Hallo Ihr beiden
Die Temperatur lag ohne Heizstab Tagsüber bei ca.23°c nachts bzw. morgens bei 17°c .In Moment (gerade geprüft) liegt die Temperatur mit Hzg. bei 23°c.

@ Olli 
Was ist "um Gottes willen nicht zu warm" 
Ich hab mal gelesen das für Koi 23°c optimal wären, könnt ihr das bestätigen oder
ist 23°c schon zu warm ,sollte ich diese Temp. schon runterregeln ???

@ Jörg 
Das mit dem O² , sollte bei einer Mammutpumpe ,kein Problem sein ,was denkst du darüber???
Das mit den Carakteren ist mir auch schon aufgefallen ,vor allem der große orange Kohaku geht ab wie gesenkte Sau, wenn man ans Becken läuft

Bin für jeden Verbesserungs Tip  dankbar

Gruss aus der Vorderpfalz Patrick


----------



## Joerg (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein 60 Liter Koi Glasbecken*

Patrick,
das mit den 23C ist schon richtig.
Dazu ist dann aber ein optimaler Filter und ein hoher Sauerstoff Gehalt nötig.
Ich würde zusätzlich einen feinen Ausströmer einsetzen.

Bei 23C fressen die bis zu 5%, die ganzen Stickstoffverbindungen müssen über die Kiemen ausgeschieden werden.
Das funktioniert ohne Probleme nur, wenn der O2 Gehalt entsprechend hoch ist.
Der Filter verbraucht große Menge davon und da kann es schon mal eng werden.


----------



## Patrick K (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein 60 Liter Koi Glasbecken*

Hallo 
Das der Filter zusätzlich O² verbraucht ist klar ,auch das die Fische diesen benötigen ,leuchtet ja ein ,ABER was ich nicht ganz verstehe ist das man beim Teich auf die Gasssätigung achten sollte und bei dem 60Liter Becken,sollen 500 l/h Luft nicht reichen
geht irgend wie nicht in meine Mechaniker Birne

Ich habe jetzt in einem Forum gelesen, das die Aufzüchter das Becken aufsalzen. Macht das Sinn oder sollte ich das lieber lassen?

Wenn ich in 4-6 Wochen die Koi, in meine 750 L Gfk Wanne umsetze, baue ich dem entsprechent auch die Filteranlage,ich dachte an das gleich System nur entsprechend größer und mit mehr Helix,vielleicht baue ich auch meinen alten Mehrkammerfilter auf, mal sehen

Gruss aus der Vorderpfalz 
Patrick


----------

